# Pics/videos of Greg Kovacs? (theunit or mudge??)



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 10, 2005)

can't find any free videos but he is 6'1 and weighed almost 300 with 27 biceps.. any more pics of him?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 10, 2005)

Well I hope that you are not a fan of him, because the last show he did not look that good.
Here check it out..




Toronto Pro 2005







2002 Mr.O






 N.O.C. 2001







2004 AC





































































*This one is from min0, she was there in his room and took the picture.*







 Here this is min0.( with her new boyfriend  )


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2005)

it is a shame he ruined his physique like that.  Greg Valentino is the same way.  I can't understand why those guys would take what they had and just destroy it.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 10, 2005)

damn  he used to be my hero.. But then he became musletechs poster boy.. He had some impressive lifts tho?  600ish incline.. 245 barbell curl.. greg valention? aint that dude that pumped his arms with synthol?


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is a shame he ruined his physique like that. Greg Valentino is the same way. I can't understand why those guys would take what they had and just destroy it.


What the hell did he do P?


----------



## LAM (Oct 10, 2005)

Kovacs body is just gross


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 10, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> What the hell did he do P?


Synthol I think? He has a HUGE gut too.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 10, 2005)

he looked pretty good when he was younger, in the more current pics I think he is shooting synthol into his obliques!


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 10, 2005)

robert why woould someone put synthol in their obliques?

 + don't the effects of synthol remain temporary?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 10, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> robert why woould someone put synthol in their obliques?
> 
> + don't the effects of synthol remain temporary?


 He is joking.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> Kovacs body is just gross



Fucking disgusting, I agree...


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2005)

At the 2001 Night Og Champions, he looks like he's fucking pregnant. Worse GH gut I've ever fucking seen.


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Synthol I think? He has a HUGE gut too.


I always thought that stuff added size...  He looks half as big and like he has a completely different body. He used to look put together well. Now he looks like he's 55 and had three kids.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2005)

Synthol is just an oil based substance that is injected into muscles to make them look bigger. Effects can last for up to a few years.


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 11, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Synthol is just an oil based substance that is injected into muscles to make them look bigger. Effects can last for up to a few years.


Has anyone ever tried injecting it into their penis!?!


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever tried injecting it into their penis!?!



 No,  I just dip it in the bottle and swish it around.


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 11, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> No, I just dip it in the bottle and swish it around.


 
lol... I bet it gets a funny after taste...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 11, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever tried injecting it into their penis!?!


 Yes...it kills you.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> lol... I bet it gets a funny after taste...




you tell me!  DOH!  SNAP!  oh no he didnt...


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever tried injecting it into their penis!?!



Haha. Like that fucking wanker who injected coke into his dick. He had a raging hard-on for three days before his cock contracted gangrene and had to be cut off...Douchebag...


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Haha. Like that fucking wanker who injected coke into his dick. He had a raging hard-on for three days before his cock contracted gangrene and had to be cut off...Douchebag...




wanker.  tee hee.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 11, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Haha. Like that fucking wanker who injected coke into his dick. He had a raging hard-on for three days before his cock contracted gangrene and had to be cut off...Douchebag...


 You mean coke a cola? Or coke the drug?


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 11, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Haha. Like that fucking wanker who injected coke into his dick. He had a raging hard-on for three days before his cock contracted gangrene and had to be cut off...Douchebag...


That one backfired...


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> You mean coke a cola? Or coke the drug?




no, cola would be too fizzy.


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Yes...it kills you.


I wonder if it's worth it...  

Are you serious man? Somebody actually tried that or what?


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 11, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> no, cola would be too fizzy.


Not when I was done with it...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 11, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I wonder if it's worth it...
> 
> Are you serious man? Somebody actually tried that or what?


 Yea, I'm serious. It kills you because it makes oil go into your bloodstream. Someone probably tried it...


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Not when I was done with it...




yeah.. i bet you're one of those guys who shakes it.  The pop i mean.  Not the pee pee.  if you have to shake it more than twice, you're playing with it.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Yea, I'm serious. It kills you because it makes oil go into your bloodstream. Someone probably tried it...




shut up you ninny.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 11, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> no, cola would be too fizzy.


It could have been flat coke.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 11, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> shut up you ninny.


 I'm telling Rob.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> It could have been flat coke.




no, diet rite.


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Yea, I'm serious. It kills you because it makes oil go into your bloodstream. Someone probably tried it...


Was he in your math class?


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I'm telling Rob.




yeah, well im telling Rob about your crappy glute butt scary chair bondage machine.  and stop calling me.  Im not coming over.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Was he in your math class?




its pronounced "Maf"


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 11, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Was he in your math class?


 No, I believe it was your mom that tried to inject synthol into her penis.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 11, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> yeah, well im telling Rob about your crappy glute butt scary chair bondage machine. and stop calling me. Im not coming over.


 LOL, you know you want that at your gym.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> No, I believe it was your mom that tried to inject synthol into her penis.




LAME MOM JOKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 11, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> yeah.. i bet you're one of those guys who shakes it. The pop i mean. Not the pee pee. if you have to shake it more than twice, you're playing with it.


That I can do. Gotta make-up for what I lack in size ya know! That's why I was asking about the synthol... It's cold in here stopped working.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> No, I believe it was your mom that tried to inject synthol into her penis.




superflex, i want to apologize for ihateschool's lack of respect.


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> No, I believe it was your mom that tried to inject synthol into her penis.


My dad would like that...


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> shut up you ninny.



Legion busts out the insults


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Legion busts out the insults




oh yeah?  well... you... shut up!


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 11, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> superflex, i want to apologize for ihateschool's lack of respect.


No it's cool. I understand. Penis talk is a touchy subject for him ever since the swimming class "episode".


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 11, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> No it's cool. I understand. Penis talk is a touchy subject for him ever since the swimming class "episode".


 It got stuck in one of the hot tub jets....


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> It got stuck in one of the hot tub jets....


Not cut huh...


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 12, 2005)

I should have known a thread on Kovacs was gonna turn out like this.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2005)

like what?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 12, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> No it's cool. I understand. Penis talk is a touchy subject for him ever since the swimming class "episode".






> wanker. tee hee.






> yeah.. i bet you're one of those guys who shakes it. The pop i mean. Not the pee pee. if you have to shake it more than twice, you're playing with it.







> yeah, well im telling Rob about your crappy glute butt scary chair bondage machine. and stop calling me. Im not coming over.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2005)

lol, guess I didn't read this thread entirely.

I hate it when discussions about Greg Kovacs turn to talk about cock.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, guess I didn't read this thread entirely.
> 
> I hate it when discussions about Greg Kovacs turn to talk about cock.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, guess I didn't read this thread entirely.
> 
> I hate it when discussions about Greg Kovacs turn to talk about cock.





It was  discussion on SYNTHOL, not COCK!


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 12, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> It was discussion on SYNTHOL, not COCK!


Yeah. My man Legion said he was going to try it out and lmk but some grade school kid said it would kill him because that's what happened to Johnny from his math class.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 13, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Yeah. My man Legion said he was going to try it out and lmk but some grade school kid said it would kill him because that's what happened to Johnny from his math class.


Johnnny?


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 13, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Johnnny?


Yeah they got some crazy idea after swimming class...


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 13, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Yeah they got some crazy idea after swimming class...


----------

